# VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!



## C1977 (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte Euch eindringlich vor Lottoverbund. com warnen!
Ich Idiot bekam am Pfingstmontag einen Anruf...der ausländisch klingende Herr teilte mir mit freudiger Stimme mit, dass ich bereits im Herbst letzten Jahres einen Gewinn von 440.- € gemacht hätte- die Lottogesellschaft aber die Gewinnüberweisung "vergessen" hätte! Der "nette" Herr teilte mir dann noch mit, dass ich zudem zur "Probe" bei Lottoverbund Lotto spielen dürfe!!
Erstmal 4 Monate lang - 79.- pro Monat!!! Falls in dieser Zeit kein Gewinn erzielt wurde, der höher ist als die Gesamtsumme des Einsatzes der 4 Monate, bekomme man sein Geld zurück! Weiß nicht, was mich an diesem Tag geritten hat! :wall:
Solche [ edit] !:unzufrieden: :bash::bash:
Ein ganz übler Trick!
Mittlerweile habe ich erfolgreich Widerruf eingelegt, es wurden aber bereits die 79,00€ Teilnahmegebühr für einen Monat gestern eingezogen!
Die werde ich natürlich am Freitag wieder auf mein Konto zurücküberweisen lassen!!

Wenn Ihr am Tel. irgendjemand von "Lotto..." habt - sofort auflegen!
Und.... mal überlegen, woher diese Person Eure Telefonnummer etc. hat!!!


Ciao & Gruß, C1977


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Merkwürdig. Ich muss gerade an dicke Briefumschläge denken.

Site report for lottoverbund.com
Computerline Group Switzerland (page 1 of 1)


----------



## sascha (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Warum wundere ich mich jetzt nicht, dass die Seite bei 



> ip69 internet solutions AG, Duesseldorf, 40599, Germany



liegt?


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Beim ebundesanzeiger.de liegt die Bilanz für das Jahr 2007 rum. Wenn alle Betroffenen von den fragwürdigen Angebotsseiten, die dort gehostet werden, zusammenlegen würde, könnten sie den Verein kaufen und absperren.


----------



## dvill (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Die Belästigungen sind schon länger bekannt: Lottoverbund - Antispam e.V.

Über das "Servicecenter" in Frankfurt muss man sich wohl auch nicht wundern.

Hier schlägt das auch auf: Lottoverbund??? - Sat.1 Forum


----------



## dvill (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Die Bande ist einschlägig bekannt:

lottoverbund.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

http://centralops.net/co/DomainDossier.aspx?addr=lottoverbund.net&dom_whois=true

http://centralops.net/co/DomainDossier.aspx?addr=millionenexpress.com&dom_whois=true

http://centralops.net/co/DomainDossier.aspx?addr=handyverdienst.com&dom_whois=true

Hier im Forum bereits bekannt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/57730-millionenexpress-com-internet-media-ltd.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51281-affair24-hilfe.html


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Bande ist einschlägig bekannthttp://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51281-affair24-hilfe.html


Schon lustig, wie sich der Geschäftszweck der/des Frankfurter Unternehmens der Fauna des Möglichen anpasst. Hat man früher noch nur mit Lebensprognose gedandelt, kamen später die Nachbarschaft-Netzwerke dazu. Heute nun, so scheint es, ist man Krümelchen im Kuchen der Gewinnspielmafia. Aber das war abzusehen, wenn man sich an die Kiste mit Novalnet und Step2Pay erinnert.


----------



## bernhard (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Wie kommt die Bande an die Kohle ran?

Mit Lastschriften ist das nicht "wirtschaftlich" zu betreiben.

So läufts business: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/deutscher-lottoverbund-abzocke


> Ich habe 474 € gewonnen, die heute noch auf mein Konto überwiesen werden sollen. Dafür nehm ich 3 Monate am Lottospiel 6 aus 49 in einer Tippgemeinschaft für 79 € teil


Von Nigeria lernen?


----------



## krennz (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Mein Handy klingelte gerade (Anrufumleitung) Lottonuschelnuschel(eine Frau am Fon) *Ich:  Ach, habe ich gewonnen.* +Schweigen+ * Überweisen Sie mir jetzt die 474 Euro auf meinen Bausparvertrag.* + Eh, das geht nicht, wir brauchen ein Girokonto+ *Haben Sie denn mein Konto?* + Ist das die Nummer mit 947 am Anfang  (Ist schon vor 5 Jahren erloschen)+ *Ne das ist die von der SKL geklaute* Aufgelegt.

Das ist jetzt schon die dritte Lottoabzockfirma, die die alten Daten hat.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Mönchengladbach ermittelt gegen einen Datenhändler, der selber auf der Lottomasche mit geklauten Daten geritten ist (war glaube ich Lottofix) War auch in TOP200 Gewinnspiele aus Brunnen/Schweiz vs Gänserndorf/Österreich verwickelt. Die Callcenter sitzen in Berlin oder dem Ostblock.

Lottoverbund.com sitzt in Tortula, britisch Virgin Islands, die Frankfurter Anschrift ist nur ein Callcenter.


----------



## Alf929 (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Meine Tochter hat sich auch bequasseln lassen, war ja auch auf den ersten Blick nur eine Gewinnzusage über 474 € (Originalton am Telefon: "Also dann gebe ich die 474 € jetzt zur Auszahlung frei" und ein Widerrufsrecht innerhalb 14 Tagen...

Dann kam der Bestätigungsbrief mit eingedrucktem Datum 26.05.2009 am 12.06.2009 an (unter Zeugen). Sie hat sofort per Mail gekündigt und eine Rückmail vom Lottoverbund bekommen:
"wir haben Ihre Mitteilung dankend erhalten.
Um sich von unserem angebotenem Service zu überzeugen haben wir Ihnen die Möglichkeit eingeräumt, diesen 14 Tage ab Anmeldung ganz unverbindlich zu testen bzw darüber nachzudenken. Wie in unseren AGB erläutert, hatten Sie 14 Tage Zeit von Ihrem Rücktrittsrecht Gebrauch zu machen. Da Sie leider nicht fristgerecht widerrufen haben, ist der Vertrag als abgeschlossen und wirksam anzusehen. "

Nun weiß man, und so stehts auch in den AGBs dieser Firma, dass die Frist des Widerrufs mit Erhalt der Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform beginnt. 
Und inzwischen wissen wir auch, dass die versprochenen 474 € nur auf der Aussage dieser Firma basieren, dass mindestens der doppelte Gewinn auf Basis der monatlichen Raten erzielt werden wird. Mtl. 79 € x 3 Monate x Verdopplung = 474 Euronen.
Also keine direkte Überweisung dieses Betrags; dafür wurde schon 14 Tage vorher die erste Rate von ihrem Konto abgebucht!

Wenn dieser Gewinn aber nicht eintritt, dann kann man ja auf den Virgin Islands klagen :roflpmp: oder?

Also unsere Erkenntnis ist folgende: *Die Firma Lottoverbund ist total unseriös*; hier wird auf Unwissenheit oder Zögern des Einzelnen gesetzt, der entweder akzeptiert, dass die Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen ist; oder auf den versprochenen Gewinn wartet und dann die Rückbuchungsfrist der ersten beiden Raten verstreichen lässt bis er zu seiner Bank geht und das machen will; 

Also, gutes Konzept um abzusahnen.

(Ist jetzt a bissle  lang geworden, sorry)

Gruß Alfred


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Diskussion zu Widerruf von Lastschriften abgetrennt 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...ten-die-6-wochen-maer-die-x-te-diskussio.html


----------



## krennz (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Ich geh zu meiner Bank und gebe die Einzüge zurück. Das kann ich auch länger als 6 Wochen, zumal ich keine gültige Lastschrifteinzugsermächtigung erteilt habe.

(Kurz genug und ohne Diskus?)


----------



## C1977 (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hi Alf!!

Na klasse! Kann Euch bzw. Deiner Tochter nur raten, die 79 Euronen per Rücklastschrift bei Ihrer Bank wieder einzuziehen! Dasselbige habe ich nämlich heute erfolgreich gemacht!!! ( Nach Anruf bei der tollen Lottoverbund.com - Hotline!!!)) 

Hoffe nur, dass der Betrag nicht schon vor 4 Wochen eingezogen wurde??
Dann sieht es nämlich schlecht aus.....

Die haben mich doch auch gequasselt mit dem Gewinn  - das sínd totale [........] von der feinsten Sorte!!

Ciao & Gruß aus Bayern!





Alf929 schrieb:


> Meine Tochter hat sich auch bequasseln lassen,
> 
> _full quote gekürzt, dafü gibt es  die Links modinfo ww _


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



C1977 schrieb:


> Hoffe nur, dass der Betrag nicht schon vor 4 Wochen eingezogen wurde??
> Dann sieht es nämlich schlecht aus.....


Warum? 
( Aber bitte nicht schon wieder das 6 Wochen Märchen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...ten-die-6-wochen-maer-die-x-te-diskussio.html
Das Thema hängt uns hier schon zum Halse raus )


----------



## C1977 (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Warum?
> ( Aber bitte nicht schon wieder das 6 Wochen Märchen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...ten-die-6-wochen-maer-die-x-te-diskussio.html
> Das Thema hängt uns hier schon zum Halse raus )


 
Bei meiner  Bank wurde mir mal mitgeteilt, dass nach 6-8 Wochen Probleme bestehen, den Betrag wiedereinzuziehen...ob das noch aktuell ist weiß ich nicht - bin vor 2 Jahren auf eine ähnliche Sache wie Lottoverbund.com reingefallen! Hab mich grün geärgert, dass das Geld nicht mehr "zu holen" war...weil der Verein dann gar nicht mehr existierte...

Also nix für ungut...kann auch sein, dass das mittlerweile Käse ist...

Gruß & schönes WE!


----------



## Wembley (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



C1977 schrieb:


> Bei meiner  Bank wurde mir mal mitgeteilt, dass nach 6-8 Wochen Probleme bestehen, den Betrag wiedereinzuziehen...ob das noch aktuell ist weiß ich nicht - bin vor 2 Jahren auf eine ähnliche Sache wie Lottoverbund.com reingefallen! Hab mich grün geärgert, dass das Geld nicht mehr "zu holen" war...weil der Verein dann gar nicht mehr existierte...
> 
> Also nix für ungut...kann auch sein, dass das mittlerweile Käse ist...


Schon damals war das Unsinn. Die Bank hat dir schlicht und einfach nicht die Wahrheit gesagt. Ist ja alles mit Arbeit und manchmal mit finanziellem Verlust verbunden. Du bist nicht der erste, dem die diese (falsche) Auskunft gegeben haben. Ob die Firma existiert oder nicht, ist nicht dein Problem.
Mir hat mein Handyprovider (die Dame vom Support) auch einmal weismachen wollen, dass eine nicht bestellte Mehrwert-SMS, die man von einem dubiosen Anbieter erhält, trotzdem zu bezahlen wäre. Was natürlich hinten und vorne falsch war.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



C1977 schrieb:


> Bei meiner  Bank wurde mir mal mitgeteilt, dass nach 6-8 Wochen Probleme bestehen, den Betrag wiedereinzuziehen..!


Für die Bank stimmt das , da sie nichts geprüft hat und  es ihr Risiko ist, ob sie
  das Geld wiederbekommt aber nicht für den Kunden.


C1977 schrieb:


> ..kann auch sein, dass das mittlerweile Käse ist...


Das ist seit dem Jahr  2000  Käse, nämlich seitdem der BGH das Urteil dazu gesprochen hat.
Eine Reihe von   Banken bzw Bankmitarbeitern  wissen es nicht oder lügen  
wider besseres  Wissen  Kunden glatt an.


----------



## Angeldust (22 Juni 2009)

*lottoverbund.com*

hallo , auch ich habe erfahrungg sammeln dürfen mit : lottoverbund.com

mir  wurde am telefon gesagt ich hätte  474  euro gewonnen..die würden in den nächsten 24  stunden auf mein  konto  überwiesen.
danach sollte ich  unter  : 01805 458180 anrufen und einfach sagen,  das ich nicht  mitspielen möchte.
das ist gelogen! zum  einen,  weil egal zu  welcher zeit man  anrief..alle "agenten" im  gespräch  waren. und zum  anderen  weil ich diesen betrag  nie  erhalten habe.
ich bekam ein schreiben, in dem stand, das man  sich  freue  das ich mitspiele
für  79  euro im  monat.  und  das  mir,  wo ich harz 4 bekomme.
nunja ich kündigte am  selben tag  des   empfangs,  per mail (wie es in  der  rechtbelehrung  stand. übrigens  stand  da  auch,  das  telefonische  kündigungen nicht gelten  würden. (also  bin ich belogen  worden )

jedenfalls habe ich in  dieser mail geschrieben,  das  wenn  die abbuchen,  das   sofort  wieder zurückgebucht wird.
hab ich heute   auch gemacht ! und noch ne mail  geschrieben.
nun  warte ich ,  was  passiert. 
ich lasse mich nicht  abzocken, wenns  sein mss  zerr  ich  die  vor den kadi.

grüsse
Angeldust


----------



## krennz (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hi Angeldust,

warum machst Du Dir soviel Arbeit?

Ich lasse die mahnen bis die schwarz sind, gebe die Lastschriften regelmässig zurück und grins mir dabei eins. Die Rücklastschriftkosten (bis ca 8 Euro, kann mehr oder weniger sein[jetzt keine Diskussion über die Kosten,sind so,kann ich beweisen]) haben die am Hals.

Früher oder später geben die auf. Wer bis dahin die Nerven behalten hat darf sein Geld behalten.


----------



## spielemaus (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Die sind da aber drauf.
Meine Mutter hatte am 22.06.09 so einen Anruf bekommen das sie 474 EUR, 
Gewonnen hätte sie wollte damit nichts zu tun haben.
Sie sollte die letzten drei zahlen ihrer Konto Nummer sagen das hat sie verweigert.
Ja dann wurde ihr die ganze Nummer vorgelesen und dann wurde aufgelegt.

Heute am 25.06.09 hat sie dann ein Betätigung Brief bekommen das sie sich für ihre Teilnahmen,
bedanken und das sie jetzt 79 EUR pro Monat zu zahlen hätte.

Das finde ich schon sehr dreist.

Gruss spielemaus


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Dreist. Aber so werden halt heutzutage in Deutschland Geschäfte gemacht - in "hochinnovativen Branchen des Telemarketings". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ausführliche Information zu Telefon-Spam und angeblichen "Verträgen", die am Telefon geschlossen wurden, bei Antispam.de im Wiki:
Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam Wiki


----------



## krennz (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hi spielemaus, 

ich behalte, jetzt ganz besonders wachsam, das Konto meiner Mutter, wenn ich darf, im Auge und lasse jede ungewöhnliche Lastschrift, besonders die über 7x,-- Euro, zurückgehen.

Wenn dann Briefe von Lottoverbund auftauchen lasse ich die mit meiner unkenntlichen Anschrift und dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" wieder, für mich vollkommen kostenlos,
zurückgehen. Kann ich dem Briefträger mitgeben oder in den gelben Kasten schmeissen. Ist oft wirkungsvoller als jede Brieffreundschaft.


----------



## Patrick1990 (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo,
Mit passierte genau das gleiche, wie einige hier schildern.
Doch jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage:
Mir ging das Schreiben mit der Teilnahme am 13.06.2009 zu. Zu dieser Zeit wusste ich noch nicht, dass Lottoverbund eine Unseriöse Firma ist.
Ich ging ohne Bedenken in den Urlaub. Vorgstern kam ich zurück und sah dass mir EUR 79,00 vom Konto abgebucht worden sind, ich aber die versprochenen EUR 474,00 noch nicht erhalten habe.
Dadurch wurde mir ein bischen mulmig und stieß auf den Beitrag hier. Ich schrieb sofort eine Mail mit dem sofortigem Wiederruf.
Das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass mir zwar das Schreiben am 13.06 zuging, es jedoch auf den 08.06 datiert war. Gestern Kündigte ich, dass war dann der 25.06.. 
Meint ihr ich habe trotzdem eine Chance eine Rücklastschrift bei der Bank zu tätigen und dann das Geld wieder zu bekommen. Ohne das die Firma klagt wegen Nichterfüllung des Vertrages??


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



Patrick1990 schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich habe trotzdem eine Chance eine Rücklastschrift bei der Bank zu tätigen und dann das Geld wieder zu bekommen. ?


ungenehmigte  Lastschriften können weit jenseits der angeblichen Sechswochenfrist zurückgebucht werden.
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html 



Patrick1990 schrieb:


> Ohne das die Firma klagt wegen Nichterfüllung des Vertrages??


Garantieen kann niemand austellen, es ist aber höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass dieser Laden den Klageweg beschreitet.


----------



## Teleton (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Welches Vertrages? Dir 474,- Euro zu schenken?
Hattest Du denen eine Anruferlaubnis erteilt? Bist Du über Dein Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden?


----------



## hexlein030 (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

*So nun habe ich es schwarz auf weiss, doch nur BESCHISS*
*AUCH ICH BIN REINGEFALLEN HABE DIE SELBEN ERFAHRUNGEN GEMACHT WIE ALLE HIER*
*Allerdings dachte ich das ich schlau:wall::wall::wall: wäre und habe mir die Rückrufnummer geben lassen und prompt war auch der Anrufer dran*
*so dachte ich :wall::wall:doch mal ein ehrliches Unternehmen*
*Werde sofort alles Rückgängig machen.*
*Danke an alle*
*LG vom hexlein030*


----------



## mae32 (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hi Leute
ich bin alleinerziehende mutter eines jungen der sehr krank ist.
bin der masche von denen auch reingefallen, habe auch alls zurückbuchen lassen. vor 2 wochen habe ich ein Brief der Polizei bekommen mir einer vorladung BETRUG. War gestern bei der Polizei und hab gegenanzeige gegen diesen verein gestellt.
Ich soll 2875 euro an Lottoverbund zahlen .
Hab die Anglegenheit meinem Anwalt übergeben. 
Jetzt bin ich eine Betrügerin es ist doch echt das letzte


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Wie kommt so eine hohe Summe überhaupt zu Stande? Wurdest du telefonisch akquiriert oder per Internetseite? lottoverbund.com bringt derzeit nur eine leere Seite. Außerdem, wer hat dich angezeigt?


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



			
				mae32 per PN schrieb:
			
		

> es sind mahnkosten und die zinsen lt schreiben was ich erhalten habe von lottoverbund.com sie haben mich angezeigt weil ich den vertrag gebrochen habe und nie gezahlt habe.


Aber wie hoch ist denn die Hauptforderung und wie ist die denn entstanden?


----------



## spielemaus (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

So ich hatte meiner Mutter gesagt sie solle auf Abbuchungen achten, 
hat sie dann auch gemacht und die hatten auch sehr schnell Abgebucht.
Das war schon mal die eine Sache.

An die ging auch ein Brief das hier keine Vertrag weder zugestimmt noch abgeschlossen wurde, 
bis jetzt keine Antwort und ich gehe auch mal von aus das keine kommen wird.

Und das Beste zum Schluss die haben doch die Tage wieder Angerufen und gesagt dass das ja drei Monate gehen würde und ob sie nach den drei Monaten weiter machen wollte.
Wo sie sagte sie hat keinem Vertrag zugestimmt und was das soll wurde schnell aufgelegt.

Bin jetzt mal gespannt ob Mahnungen kommen.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Mahnen und Drohen gehört bei diesen Gewinnspiel-Klingelbanden inzwischen zum Geschäft.

Ist aber auch nicht tragisch.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## mae32 (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

wenn briefe von polizei wg betruges in haus flattern denkste man anders 
meiner bekannten geht es auch so :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

@ mae32, könntest du mal auf meine Frage antworten?


Reducal schrieb:


> Aber wie hoch ist denn die Hauptforderung und *wie ist die denn entstanden?*


----------



## krennz (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Ironie an: Vlt. ist Mae ja auf ner "Dienstreise" nach Tortula, Sitz der Lottoverbund Ltd. british Virgin Islands, da soll es ja richtig schön sein Ironie aus.

An dieses Märchen glaube ich erst, wenn da Tatsachen auf den Tisch kommen. Es klingt alles so unwahrscheinlich.

Die Info habe ich aus dem Forum der PC-Praxis. Ist immer von Vorteil, wenn man wo anders auch Helferlein ist.


----------



## viva2105 (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

wie haste das den denn widerruf gemacht bei lottoverbund?
e-mail kann man gar net dahin schreiben funktioniert net 
sag mir bitte wie du es gemacht hast
:wall: bin auch so dumm gewesen


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

E-Mails bringen nichts, weil im Streitfall die Zustellung nicht bewiesen werden kann.

Wenn Post an die angegebene Adresse nachweislich als unzustellbar zurückommt: den ungeöffneten Umschlag als Beweismittel aufheben.
Die haben sicherzustellen, dass sie postalisch erreichbar sind. Ansonsten haben die entsprechende negative Rechtsfolgen zu tragen.

Wenn Mahnungen kommen:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt:
So sieht ein echter Mahnbescheid aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Grundsatzinfos zu Telefonklabauterverträgen im Antispam-Wiki:
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki


----------



## danny-funny (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

'Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber was mach ich wenn ich doch so doof war??
Geld konnten die nicht abbuchen, aber auf meine Kündigung, die ich schon 3 mal weggeschickt habe, bekomm ich keine Antwort.
Was nun??:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Im letzten Link in meinem letzten Posting steht alles drin.
Bei weiteren Fragen: Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt.


----------



## mondkind (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

hi,
bin auch auf die reingefallen, hben mich im halbschlaf überrumpelt... besonders die wussten meine daten schon vorher, genauso wie kontodaten ohne das ich was sagen musste. :wall::wall::wall: hatte mir gleich zu denken geben sollen....
na ja...
habe dann gleich per email gekündigt, ist auch angekommen, hat nur etwa drei wochen gedauert, habe auch zwei mal mit der hotline telefoniert, dort erfahren das sich die anschrift geändert hat von frankfurt nach eisennach in österreich! heute dannein anruf von lottoverbund (viele störungen auf der leitung) sagt aber auf einmal nicht mehr lottoverbund sondern *eurogewinn20!!!! *und ich spiele nicht mehr drei monate für 79,- euro sondern bin jetzt für sechs monate eingetragen.. aber da ich ja gekünigt habe geben sie mir jetzt drei monate für den preis 59,- euro.na super... 
hab gleich die bank angerufen und den ersten betrag vom 2.7 zurückgeholt. fünf minuten später nochmaliger anruf von denen, falls ich mich weigern sollte die qualitätskontrolle zu machen und den betrag nicht zahle bekomme ich ärger..

und nun???


----------



## krennz (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Ich mache es wie viele Andere vorher schon.

Ich mache garnichts. Lehn mich zurück, lache über das Geschwafel und lass es mir gut gehn.

Lies mal die blauen Postings oben im Kopf, oder die von Antiscammer.

Bisher kam noch kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid von denen, und der Umzug nach Eisenstadt, naja hatten wohl heisse Füsse:-D

Wer seine Nerven behält und das aussitzt darf sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Bremen11 (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Genauso ist es bei mir auch abgelaufen. Die Masche mit den bereits im vergangenen Jahr gewonnenen 474,- Euro. Da ist man doch gerne bereit
seine Kontonummer für die Überweisung zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Eindeutig wurde mir von dem Herrn gesagt, dass er die Überweisung nun
freischaltet. 

Genau genommen kann hier von einer arglistigen Täuschung gesprochen
werden und somit ist das gesamte Vertragswerk anzuzweifeln.

Nachdem ich im Juli mehrmals das Team per E-Mail und Fax angeschrieben 
habe, wo denn nun meine Tippzahlen und der erzielte Gewinn aus Juni 2009 abgeblieben sind, worauf ich bis heute keine Antwort erhielt, habe
ich gestern beide Teilenahmegebühren von meiner Bank wieder zurück holen lassen. Selbstverständlich habe ich dieses dem Verein dann schrift-
lich mit geteilt, dass ich mich auf Grund der bisherigen Abläufe nicht mehr
an die Vertragsbedingungen gebunden fühle.

Warten wirs ab, wann und wie jetzt reagiert wird.

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Wembley (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



Bremen11 schrieb:


> Die Masche mit den bereits im vergangenen Jahr gewonnenen 474,- Euro.


Auch in Ö: Ob es die gleiche Firma ist, lässt sich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Aber der Betrag ist derselbe:
Pressemitteilung - Sicherheitsdirektion Salzburg


> Ein bislang unbekannter Täter nahm am 07.07.2009, gegen nachmittags mit unterdrückter Rufnummer mit einer Frau aus Wals telefonischen Kontakt auf und teilte in deutscher Sprache ohne Akzent mit, dass sie eine von 10 glücklichen Kandidatinen sei und beim Spiel 6 aus 45 einen Lottogewinn in der Höhe von Euro 474.-- gewonnen hätte. Um den Betrag jedoch überweisen zu können ersuchte der Anrufer, der sich lediglich als Mitarbeiter des Lottoverbundes vorstellte, um Bekanntgabe der Geburtsdaten sowie der erforderlichen Bankverbindung mit Kontonummer.


Auch hier:
Pressemitteilung - Sicherheitsdirektion Tirol


----------



## sandman56 (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Für User aus Österreich könnte folgendes interessant sein:

So gilt also § 56 Abs 3 GlücksspielG, der die Teilnahme an ausländischen Glücksspielen verbietet: 
_„Verboten ist auch die Teilnahme an ausländischen Glücksspielen, wenn die erforderlichen Einsätze vom Inland aus geleistet werden. Der Verstoß gegen dieses Verbot wird bei vorsätzlicher Begehung mit einer Geldstrafe bis zu 7 500 Euro, ansonsten mit einer Geldstrafe bis zu 1 500 Euro geahndet.“ 
_

Europakonsument (DE) Österr. Gesetz gegen irreführende Gewinnzusagen ist international zwingend

Europakonsument (DE) Die Teilnahme an ausländischen Glücksspielen von Österreich aus ist verboten!

Auf dieser Webseite stehen noch einige andere Tipps. Nicht nur über Glücksspiele. Aber wahrscheinlich nur für Österreicher.
*

vielleicht hilfts

sandman56
(verdammt wie werd ich das "bold" wieder los?)
*


----------



## mone2217 (7 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo!

Mir ist es genauso gegangen, 440 € wurden versprochen,79 € wurden von meinen Konto abgebucht bin auch zu gutgläubig.

Habe mir das Geld wieder zurückgeholt,warte jetzt darauf ob sie wieder was abuchen wenn ja wie kann ich mich wären?

Haben sie bei wem von euch nochmal was geholt?

Gruß aus Österreich

Hebe jetzt sicher nie wieder bei einer Nummer ab die ich nicht kennne:quaengel::bigcry:


----------



## mone2217 (7 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo!

Frage Schriftlich per Post oder E-mail?
Habe  nämlich ein Mail geschrieben wo sie mich auf §5 gewiesen haben?

MFG Mone2217


----------



## sandman56 (7 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Ich habe bei eurokonsument (Auslandsabt. vom VKI) einen Musterbrief ausgefüllt wegen dem Rücktritt. Dann per EINSCHREIBEN MIT RÜCKSCHEIN (€ 4,85) an die angegebene Adresse gesendet. Geht aber nur wenn die Frist (14 Tage) noch nicht abegelaufen ist. Ist aber angeblich ein Postfach, aber das ist nicht mein Problem.
Bei mir war der "angedrohte" Termin für die Einziehung der 1.8. Bis heute noch nix passiert.
Ich hoffe der Link unten funktioniert.

http://www.europakonsument.at/cs/util/getDownload.jsp?param=39ced8b1db5820b469ccf43b9f28cc5c59f5b609b2d61136da8c472df81521f0


----------



## amtcubus (9 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo Leute, mir ist genau das selbe letzten Monat passiert.

Gutgläubig wie ich depp war hab ich zuerst gedacht, naja man kann ja mal mitmachen. Und nun stoße ich hier auf diesen Thread und mir wird richtig mulmig.

ich werd gleich morgen auf die Bank gehen und mir mein geld zurück holen das mir zum glück erst vor 3 tagen abgebucht wurde.

Wie sollte ich mich jetzt am besten verhalten? Kündigung mit einschreiben schicken oder gar einfach rigerose ignorierungsschiene fahren?

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir das weiter helfen könntet ( Wenn Kündigung, Musterbrief und welcher? )


----------



## Antiscammer (9 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Lies mal das hier.
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki


----------



## amtcubus (9 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Danke, hab nun doch was gefunden. der Musterbrief geht morgen auf wanderschaft und das geld sollte ja kaum ein problem darstellen ( hoffentlich ... )


----------



## dancingfire (11 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



krennz schrieb:


> Ich mache es wie viele Andere vorher schon.
> 
> Ich mache garnichts. Lehn mich zurück, lache über das Geschwafel und lass es mir gut gehn.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------

hello, bin auch aus ö. habe mich auch auf das "sie haben gewonnen.." eingelassen und ein paar wochen später dh gestern sind 79,- abgebucht worden. habe somit heute gleich eine rückbuchung bei der bank veranlasst.

was soll ich bitte wiederrufen wenn ich keine post von denen bekommen habe?  wie soll ich weiterverfahren?
lg

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:10:38 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:01:16 ----------

aja... sie haben am telefon alles mitgeschnitten und aufgenommen und gesagt sie rufen aus wien an..


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



dancingfire schrieb:


> was soll ich bitte wiederrufen wenn ich keine post von denen bekommen habe?


Die werden sich schon wieder melden, denn das Zurückbuchen wird von denen wahr genommen. Wenn sie nur telefonieren, dann liegt es an dir, ob du ein Gespräch führen möchtest.


----------



## Wembley (11 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



dancingfire schrieb:


> was soll ich bitte wiederrufen wenn ich keine post von denen bekommen habe?


Wer nur "Sie haben vierhundertirgendwas Euro gewonnen und daher brauchen wir Ihre Kontodaten" sagt, kann natürlich nicht von einem Vertragsabschluss ausgehen (auch wenn er es gerne so hätte).

Wo nix ist, kann auch nix widerrufen werden.


----------



## dancingfire (11 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

...auch wenn die "irgendwas" aufgenommen haben, richtig?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:37:53 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:36:18 ----------

PS: ... wenn die nur telefonieren........
ich könnte ja gar nicht anders ein gespräch mit ihnen führen wenns nicht anrufen - hab ja keine adresse u nix!


----------



## cuddles83 (11 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

ich bin ebenfalls darauf reingefallen. 
hab die abbuchung zurück buchen lassen. 
mal abwarten ob sich wer meldet von denen. 

unter allen hotline nummern erreiche ich niemanden.
hat jemand eine email-adresse oder so ?? 

aus dem internet hab ich nur folgendes: 
*GV TREUHAND SERVICE AG 
*
*LOTTERIEVERBUND - HOTLINE 0820 - 98 87 55
*GV Treuhand Service AG 
World Trade Center 
P.O. Box 317 
CH 6981 AGNO-LUGANO 

ich habe auch eine tel.nr. gefunden die anscheinend nicht existiert: 01805/028215


----------



## Captain Picard (11 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



cuddles83 schrieb:


> unter allen hotline nummern erreiche ich niemanden.
> hat jemand eine email-adresse oder so ??



Wozu? Die werden sich mit irrelevantem und  nicht ernstzunehmendem Mahnmüll schon melden.
Wer will hier eigentlich was von wem? 
Lest erst mal die  Infos ( blaue Links oben auf der Seite ) und den Thread , bevor ihr hier wilde  Panik verbreitet


----------



## cuddles83 (11 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

[email protected]

die hab ich auch noch gefunden, aber ebenfalls ohne antwort


----------



## jupp11 (11 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Na dann such mal  schön weiter


			
				 Lukas-Evangelium Kapitel 11 Vers 9: schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich sage euch auch: Bittet, so wird euch gegeben; suchet, so werdet ihr finden; klopfet an, so wird euch aufgetan...


----------



## Antiscammer (11 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Es ist vergebliche Liebesmüh, bei irgendwelchen schwachsinnigen Hotlines halbseidener Unternehmen anzurufen.

Was da besprochen oder "vereinbart" wurde, ist hinterher im Streitfall nie nachzuweisen.

Das gleiche gilt für e-Mails.

Wenn es schon keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, ist es prinzipiell völlig unnötig, irgendeine Kommunikation mit diesen Klabautermännern zu führen.

Etwa abgebuchte Beträge lässt man von seiner Bank zurückbuchen - basta.

Wenn dann böse Inkassobriefe kommen:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Grundsatzinfos zu telefonischen Gewinnspiel-Klabauterverträgen:
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki


----------



## tweety20 (17 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo an alle!

Also mich haben sie auch angerufen, ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Geld gesehen geschweige denn die Unterlagen, was kann ich machen.
Natürlich die 79 € haben sie mir schon vom konto abgebucht.

Wie kann ich jetzt weiter vorgehen damit ich das kündigen kann?


Mfg
Tweety


----------



## Antiscammer (17 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Man kündigt nur, was man auch wirklich bestellt hat.

Bei den allermeisten Werbeanrufen für solche "Gewinnspiele" kommt aber rechtlich kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande, z.B. aufgrund grober Informationsmängel.
Auch gibt es meistens keine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung.

Man spricht hier also nicht von "Kündigung", sondern man bestreitet den Vertrag und widerruft hilfsweise.
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki


----------



## DrachenLady (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo,  leider ist mir das was hier beschrieben wird auch passiert. Jetzt könnte ich mir in den Hintern beissen das ich darauf reingefallen bin.    Aber ich erkläre mal am besten von Anfang an.  

Irgendwann im Juni 2009 habe ich einen Anruf erhalten von einem ausländischen Mitarbeiter von Lottoverbund. Mir wurde am Telefon mitgeteilt, "Guten Tag Frau .... sie haben 474 Euro gewonnen und um Ihnen dieses Geld überweisen zu können bräuchten wir Ihre Kontodaten".   

Erst war ich total skeptisch und habe gesagt ich gebe ungerne meine Kontodaten raus. Darauf wurde mir gesagt naja, um Ihnen das Geld überweisen zu können brauchen wir  die Bankdaten.  Ich hatte dem jungen Mann am Telefon gesagt ich hätte aber keine Interesse an den Gewinnspielen teilzunehmen da ich mir dies nicht leisten könnte da ich Hartz 4 Empfänger bin. Darauf sagte mir dieser Mitarbeiter das ist kein Problem nachdem ich das Schreiben von Lottoverbund erhalten habe könnte ich in binnen von 14 Tagen von meinem Widerruf Gebrauch machen.   Dies hab ich getan nachdem ich am 26.06.2009 das Schreiben von dieser Firma erhalten habe und bis zu dem Tag diese 474 Euro nicht erhalten habe. 

Habe dann am gleichen Tag eine E-Mail an die E-Mail Adresse [email protected] geschickt. Ich hatte aber letzten Monat einen Rechnerabsturz und so hab ich diese Mail nicht mehr. Ein paar Tage später wurde dann aber von meinem Konto 79 Euro abgebucht die ich dann sofort wieder zurück gebucht habe.    

Nun fast 2 Monate später hab ich einen Anruf erhalten von der Firma Eurowin20 das ich ihm Juni mit einem Mitarbeiter gesprochen hätte und 12 Monate mit denen Spielen wollte für 59 Euro. Da mir die Firma Eurowin20 nichts sagte und ich dies dem Mitarbeiter am Telefon mitteilte sagte er mir auf einmal meine komplette Adresse + Bankdaten auf. 

Ich war dann total perplex und sprachlos. Da ich dann immer noch drauf beharrt habe das ich nichts davon wusste, teilte mir der junge Mann mit er würde alles zur Rechtsabteilung weiterleiten. Dafür war für mich das Gespräch beendet.   

Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich aber nicht das die was mit Lottoverbund zu tun hatten.  Heute habe ich wieder einen Anruf bekommen wieder aus Berlin von Eurowin20 (Lottoverbund) von einem Herrn Benz, das ich ja eingewilligt hätte mitzuspielen. Er sagte mir auch noch da die Gespräch mitgeschnitten werden wäre es ein Vertrag den ich mit dieser Firma eingegangen bin. In diesem Mitschnitt ist aber nicht mit drin das ich angeblich 474 Euro gewonnen hätte. Da hab ich wieder verneint das es so nicht stimmen würde.   

Habe ihm den Sachverhalt erklärt das man mich getäuscht hat und er meinte nur darauf er versuche mir nur zu helfen. Irgendwann sagte er mir er wäre irgendwas von Bundesregister und schmiss dann mit Pharagraphen um sich. Ich bin dann davon ausgegangen das er mir wirklich helfen möchte so schnell wie möglich diese Problem zu klären und das ich so schnell wie möglich aus diesem Gewinnspiel rauszukommen.     

Ich habe diesem Herrn versucht zu erklären, das ich nachdem ich das schreiben bekommen habe, gleich von meinem Widerruf Gebrauch gemacht hätte. Deswegen rufe er an weil das ja komisch wäre das ich jetzt doch nicht mitspielen möchte da ich ja angeblich zugesagt hätte 12 Monate zu spielen. Er sagte mir dann, damit ich einen Widerruf machen könnte müsste ich 3 Monate Spielen Oktober bis Dezember diesen Jahres damit ich dann aus der Datenbank raus käme und dafür müsse ich 59 Euro bezahlen. Ich solle dann aber gleich im Oktober spätestens bis 12 Dezember eine schriftliche Kündigung einreichen.   Nachdem alles soweit geklärt war teilte er mir mit das noch kurze Zeit später ein Kontrollanruf kommen würde von einem Kollegen der nochmal alle Daten klären würde und ich dann in den nächsten Tagen Post erhalten würde. Er meinte dann auch noch zu mir, sollte ich weiter Anrufe von irgendwelchen Firmen oder Gewinnspielen bekommen meine Daten nicht mehr rausgeben soll und wenn ich bei Lottoverbund die Kündigung eingereicht habe, sollte ich Ende Dezember aus den Gewinnspielen rausgenommen sein und ab nächsten Jahr hätte ich dann endlich meine Ruhe.    

Da ist dann mein Mann richtig Mißtrauisch geworden und sagte mir ich sollte doch mal im Netz nach Lottoverbund Googlen und da bin ich hier gelandet und muss mit entsetzen feststellen das ich nicht die einzige bin bei der so eine Masche abgezogen wurde.    

Ich habe mich nun entschieden am Montag Anzeige gegen diese Firma zu tätigen da sie mit arglistiger Täuschung mir meine Daten entlockt hat.   
Viele werden jetzt bestimmt sagen ach die werden eh nix machen. Sicher ist sicher. Ich möchte lieber etwas in der Hand haben das ich ruhiger schlafen kann. Bevor die mich anzeigen könnten wegen angeblichen Betrug mach ich das lieber vorher.

Mfg
DrachenLady


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



> arglistiger Täuschung


Arglistige Täuschung ist net strafbar.Das ist Zivilrecht.Wenn man am Telefon mir nichts Dir nicht einfach so Daten rausposaunt ist man auch net ganz Unschuldig an der Sache.Guck Dir mal die Links ganz oben an


----------



## DrachenLady (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



Hansemann 1970 schrieb:


> Arglistige Täuschung ist net strafbar.Das ist Zivilrecht.Wenn man am Telefon mir nichts Dir nicht einfach so Daten rausposaunt ist man auch net ganz Unschuldig an der Sache.Guck Dir mal die Links ganz oben an



Ich hab mir teilweise die ganzen Links schon angeschaut die hier überall gepostet wurden.

Unschuldig ?? Das hab ich nicht gesagt. Meine Worte waren ich könnte mir in den Hintern beissen das ich auf diese Masche reingefallen bin. 
Das ich damals meine Daten rausgegeben habe ist ein Fehler gewesen und das kann man jetzt auch nicht mehr ändern. Jemanden zu sagen Du bist ja nicht ganz Unschuldig an der Sache ändert nichts daran.

Diese telefonischen Werbungen sind seit geraumer Zeit verboten. Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr so genau seit wann aber vor kurzem habe ich etwas gehört das es jetzt strafbar wäre. 

Mir ist diese Situation selber unangenehm aber ich kann daran nichts mehr ändern, passiert ist passiert. 
Habe das letzte schreiben von denen gefunden und habe mal die AGB´s durchgelesen und da steht drin: 

"Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei (2) Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen".

Dies hab ich getan und Lottoverbund hält sich nicht an Ihre AGB´s also machen Sie sich strafbar. Egal ob sie mit arglistiger Täuschung mir die Daten entlockt haben oder nicht sie machen sich definitiv strafbar weil Sie sich nicht an Ihre eigenen AGB´s halten.

Mfg
DrachenLady


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Man hat Dich übers Ohr gehauen.Wenn Du kein Vertrag abgeschlossen hast gibts auch nichts zu widerrufen oder zu bezahlen.Wenn die was von Deinem Konto abbuchen sollten hol es zurück.Da Du denen keine keine Einzugsermächtigung gegeben hast geht das auch nach den sechs Wochen.Mails und Briefe würde ich einfach ignorieren


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Das Verhalten ist sicher wettbewerbs- und zivilrechtswidrig, aber ob es strafbar ist, steht noch auf einem anderen Blatt.

Jedenfalls ist es eindeutig so, das bei diesen "Klabauteranrufen" i.d.R. keine wirksamen Verträge entstehen.

Übrigens: wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung erst nach dem (angeblichen...) Vertragsschluß zugestellt wird, dann beträgt die Widerrufsfrist immer 4 Wochen und nicht 2.

Werbeanrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer sind eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und können der Bundesnetzagentur mitgeteilt werden.
Die wird das dann vermutlich ad acta legen, weil in diesen Fällen "...der Störer nicht beweiskräftig zu ermitteln..." sein wird. - Ohne Fangschaltung ist das ganze also nur Augenwischerei und bringt gar nichts.

Hintergrundinfo zu Gewinnbimmel-"Verträgen":
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



> wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung erst nach dem (angeblichen...) Vertragsschluß zugestellt wird, dann beträgt die Widerrufsfrist immer 4 Wochen und nicht 2


 
Hi Antiscammer
Wusste ich garnet.Hast Du dazu mal ein Link zur Hand ?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

§ 355 Abs. 2 BGB



> Wird die Belehrung nach Vertragsschluss mitgeteilt, beträgt die Frist abweichend von Absatz 1 Satz 2 *einen Monat.*


----------



## DrachenLady (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Übrigens: wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung erst nach dem (angeblichen...) Vertragsschluß zugestellt wird, dann beträgt die Widerrufsfrist immer 4 Wochen und nicht 2.



Also ich habe das erste schreiben von denen vor mir liegen und da steht drin in den AGB´s

§8 Widerrufsbelehrung bei Fernabsatzverträgen
das ich in 2 Wochen Widerruf einlegen kann

und bei 

§9 Kündigung
da steht das mit 4 Wochen



> Werbeanrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer sind eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und können der Bundesnetzagentur mitgeteilt werden.
> Die wird das dann vermutlich ad acta legen, weil in diesen Fällen "...der Störer nicht beweiskräftig zu ermitteln..." sein wird. - Ohne Fangschaltung ist das ganze also nur Augenwischerei und bringt gar nichts.


Das weiss diese Firma so wie es aussieht auch und deswegen wurde bei denen auch die Rufnummer angezeigt 030 898 .....
Und ich habe auch die beiden Namen der Herren die hier angerufen haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



DrachenLady schrieb:


> §8 Widerrufsbelehrung bei Fernabsatzverträgen
> das ich in 2 Wochen Widerruf einlegen kann



Das können die sich über den Lokus nageln.



DrachenLady schrieb:


> und bei
> §9 Kündigung
> da steht das mit 4 Wochen



Kündigung und Widerruf sind nicht dasselbe.
Kündigen tut man nur einem Vertrag, den es auch tatsächlich gab. Und bis zum Ablauf der Frist müsste man dann aber auch zahlen. 
Daher in solchen Fällen nicht von Kündigung sprechen.



DrachenLady schrieb:


> Das weiss diese Firma so wie es aussieht auch und deswegen wurde bei denen auch die Rufnummer angezeigt 030 898 .....
> Und ich habe auch die beiden Namen der Herren die hier angerufen haben.



Angezeigte Rufnummern von Callcentern sind z.T. falsch, die genannten Namen in solchen Fällen fast immer frei erfunden.


----------



## rene06 (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Ich möchte hier auch meine Geschichte erzählen: 
Ich bekam auch so einen Anruf von denen mit den 474 € Gewinn.
Ich hab dann blöd wie andere hier auch, denen meine Kto-Daten gegeben.
Daß ich einen Vertrag mit einem Einsatz von mtl. 79 € angedreht bekommen habe, merkte ich erst, als der Brief kam. Da stand dann: "Vereinbarungsgemäß ...". Daraufhin hab ich sofort dort angerufen, nachdem ich von einem anderen Forum die Tel. Nr. und Adresse in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Dort sagte mir dann, daß ich per E-Mail widerrufen könnte, aber die Bearbeitung kann bis zu zwei Wochen dauern. Das hab ich dann sofort gemacht. Natürlich hab ich auch immer ein Auge auf mein Konto geworfen. Antwort bekam ich auf meine Mail vorerst keine, wohl aber eine Abbuchung von € 79 drei Wochen später. 
Nächster Schritt war der Gang zur Arbeiterkammer (Rechtsvertretung Arbeitnehmer in Österreich). Dort sagte man mir, ich soll zur Bank gehen, und das Geld retourbuchen lassen und dann auf weitere Reaktionen warten.
Ich bin dann gleich zu meiner Bank und hab mir das Geld zurückgeholt und das Konto sperren lassen. 
Dann die Überraschung: Als die scheinbar ein paar Tage später bemerkt haben, daß ich die Abbuchung storniert habe und die keine Chance hatten bei mir nochmals Geld abbuchen zu lassen, haben die mir eine Mail geschrieben: "Zitat" Ihre Entscheidung bedauern wir sehr. Wunschgemäß werden wir Ihren Widerruf an  die entsprechende Stelle weiterreichen. Sollten Sie sich doch noch für unseren  Service entscheiden, würden wir uns sehr freuen Sie wieder in unserer  Kundendatenbank aufnehmen zu dürfen. 
Nun habe ich, falls die noch weiter lästig sind, einen Beweis für meinen Widerruf in der Hand. 
Vielleicht hilft meine Schilderung dem einen oder anderen hier, nicht auch auf diesen [.......] reinzufallen!


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



> einen Beweis für meinen Widerruf in der Hand


Warum hängt ihr euch eigentlich alle immer an dieser Widerruferei auf ? Man kann nur Verträge widerrufen die man auch abgeschlossen hat


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



Hansemann 1970 schrieb:


> Warum hängt ihr euch eigentlich alle immer an dieser Widerruferei auf ?


[ir]
Intensive Recherchen unter Verbrauchern, gestützt durch Aussagen in anderen Foren haben ergeben, 
dass  erhebliches Glücksgefühl  und Wohlbefinden im Widerspruch liegt. Man fühlt sich besser 
"etwas getan zu haben", auch wenn es völlig überflüssig ist 
[/ir]


----------



## BiFi (1 September 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mir ging es auch so.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es kam ein Anruf, von wegen 474 Euro gewonnen. Ich habe mich dann dort mit dem Datenschutzbeauftragten in Verbindung gesetzt welcher auch sagt, dass alles korrekt  verläuft.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Naja, das was dann im Endeffekt doch nicht so.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mir ist jetzt schon 3 Mal der Betrag von 79 Euro abgebucht worden. Habe ihn mir auch schon wieder komplett zurückgeholt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn man eine email schreibt, dann wieder immer wieder darauf verwiesen, dass man ja mit seiner Kontonummerangabe dem Anruf zustimmt. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die einzige Möglichkeit dies zu stoppen sind wohl, wie es auch so oft ist Anzeigen bei der Polizei oder man schreibt Fernseh-Teams an, die sich evtl. mit der Sache beschäftigen. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Man sieht ja oft im TV, dass es dann schließlich funktioniert und die Betrüger zur Strecke gebracht werden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Also ab zur Polizei. Nur wenn viele Anzeigen zu Stand kommen, kann hier was gemacht werden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich werde jetzt auch mal noch RTL und noch einige andere TV Sender anschreiben, vll tut sich ja was. Es ist ja nicht nur zu unserem Vorteil, sondern auch für andere, die evtl. auch in diese Internetfalle getappt sind.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Einfach bei der Polizei sage, wie es ist. Diese werden dann eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs, gegen Lottoverbund.com erstellen und dann der Staatsanwaltschaft vorlegen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Am Besten schon mal die Adresse von Lottoverbund raussuchen und die AGBs ausdrucken und dem Polizeibeamten, der das bearbeitet geben.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hier die Adressdaten: [noparse]www.lottoverbund.com-Lottoverbund[/noparse][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wir wollen ja sicher nicht, dass uns sowas nochmal passiert, oder![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich war schon bei der Polizei, und hoffe, dass es noch viele weitere Leute tun werden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Also auf geht’s![/FONT]


----------



## markusderchatengel (24 September 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo an Alle
hab mal eine Frage ich bin auch drauf reingefallen
konnte alles klären nur jetzt habe ich von lottoverbund 1,43 euro  überwiesen bekommen  betriff gewinnauszahlung  was soll ich machen ??????


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



markusderchatengel schrieb:


> ...konnte alles klären nur jetzt habe ich von lottoverbund 1,43 euro  überwiesen bekommen  betriff gewinnauszahlung  was soll ich machen ??????


Was willst du machen? Wenn die was von dir wollen, steht es denen frei, eine entsprechende Rückforderung zu stellen.


----------



## sandman56 (24 September 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Bei mir es recht einfach. Widerruf/Rücktritt abschicken. Widerruf mit "Einschreiben mit Rückschein". Sperre des Einziehungsauftrages durch meine Bank und Rückbuchung des bereits abgebuchten Betrages. Seitdem ist völlige Stille.


----------



## Marin488ik (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo zusammen, 

habe hier sehr vieles gelesen und mich dazu entschieden hier anzumelden und auch mein Problem zu klären. 

Bin auch auf Lottoverbund reingefallen (schon länger her 02.06.2009)und ihnen meine Kontodaten preis gegeben, nach erhalt meiner Teilnahmebestätigung habe ich sofort ein Widerrufsrecht eingereicht und eine Kündigung hinterher. Sie bestätigten mir, dass mein Widerrufsrecht eingegangen sei und das sie es weiter leiten würden, bekam nach paar Tagen wieder eine mail von denen wo drin stand, hiermit bestätigen wir ihren widerruf und bedauern es sehr, dass sie nicht mitspielen wollen, sollten sie sich anders entscheiden würden wir sie gerne wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank eintragen. Mir wurde nichts abgebucht habe gedacht, es wars ne! Von wegen habe am 24.09.2009 eine Summe von 1,19 Euro von  Lottoverbund übewiesen bekommen? Wieso, denn ich denke ich bin kein Teilnehmer, was wollen Sie damit erreichen? Ich will das Geld jetzt an sie zurücküberweisen und ihnen eine mail noch mal dazu schreiben. 

oder was denkt ihr hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

lg marin


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Betrachte es doch einfach als vor-nikoläusliches Geschenk. 

Wenn die Dir ohne Rechtspflicht 1,19 € überweisen, ist es deren Sache.
Einen "Vertrag" hast Du mit denen aufgrund dieser Tatsache immer noch nicht.


----------



## austrianger (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo!

Auch ich bin auf diese [ edit]  reingefallen. Nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe habe ich denen eine Mail geschrieben, dass ich nach Oktober (drittes Monat) aussteigen will und mein Geld dann zurück haben will! Deren Antwort heute war, dass ich zu spät bin und erst nach 6 Monaten kündigen kann und das bisher abgebuchte Geld erst nach den ersten drei Monaten zurückfordern kann. Und halt dann noch bla bla dass sie meine Entscheidung bedauern würden usw.!

Ich hab ihnen dann auch etwas gedroht, dass ich mittlerweile Bescheid weiß was bei denen abgeht und dass der Vertrag in Wirklichkeit keine Gültigkeit besitzt.

Ich hätte eine Frage: Ich werde heute die Abbuchung sperren lassen. Kann ich mir die 79€ auch vom August zum Beispiel von der Bank noch zuücküberweisen lassen? Gabs bei irgendwem Probleme seitens des Lottoverbunds, der sich das Geld zurücküberwisen ließ?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



austrianger schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage: Ich werde heute die Abbuchung sperren lassen. Kann ich mir die 79€ auch vom August zum Beispiel von der Bank noch zuücküberweisen lassen?


Vermute mal, dass du in Österreich wohnst. Ob dort dieselben rechtlichen Bedingungen 
 gelten wie in D weiß ich nicht. So sieht es in D aus: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html


----------



## sandman56 (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Ich denke es wird am besten sein wenn du Deine Bank fragst. Es kann aber sein das die Bank nicht besonders erfreut ist, da es einigen aufwand erfordert.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



sandman56 schrieb:


> Es kann aber sein das die Bank nicht besonders erfreut ist, da es einigen aufwand erfordert.


Und? Die Gefühle der Bank spielen  wohl kaum eine Rolle, wenn ungenehmigte Abbuchungen 
zugelassen und  ( mit Gewinn) ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Wembley (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Vermute mal, dass du in Österreich wohnst. Ob dort dieselben rechtlichen Bedingungen
> gelten wie in D weiß ich nicht. So sieht es in D aus:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html


Ja, in Ö gilt dasselbe.


----------



## Vollkoffer (6 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo!
Auch ich war dumm genug, um auf die Masche hineinzufallen. :wall: Ich bekam im Juli einen Anruf vom Lottoverbund, wo mir dieses ominöse Abo mit jeweils 79€ pro Monat angedreht wurde. Dabei sicherte man mir auch diese Geldvorteilsgarantie zu. Dieses Gespräch wurde aufgezeichnet (ich wurde vorher gefragt) und ich kann mich auch erinnern, daß mir explizit die Frage gestellt wurde, ob ich dran Teilnehmen möchte und ich diese mit einem "Ja" beantwortet habe. Ich bekam Post vom Lottoverbund am 11.07.09 mit dem üblichen Blabla und mir wurden jeweils am 11.08.,08.09. und 05.10. die 79€ abgebucht. Am 08.09. kündigte ich per e-mail (jetzt weiß ich, daß das ein Fehler war) und wollte von der Gewinngarantie Gebrauch machen. Daraufhin habe ich am 19.09. eine E-mail von ihnen bekommen, wo sie mir meine Kündigung nach Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit bestätigten und mir aber mitteilten, daß ich die Geldwertvorteilsgarantie erst nach dem Ablauf der Vertragslaufszeit in Anspruch nehmen kann. Soweit so gut, damals dachte ich mir noch nichts böses dabei und googelte deswegen die Firma noch nicht. Also kontaktierte ich sie, nachdem mir am 05.10. das 3. Mal die Teilnahmegebühr abgebucht wurde, nochmals wegen der Rücküberweisung. Da ich in letzter Zeit ziemlich im Streß war und mir auch dachte, daß die Rücküberweisung vielleicht länger dauern könnte, unternahm ich bis heute nichts dagegen. Tja, als ich heute aber meinen Kontoauszug kontrollierte, entdeckte ich die erneute Abbuchung von 79€ und die Alarmglocken läuteten. Google sei Dank stieß ich auf dieses äußerst hilfreiche Forum hier und konnte schon mehrere Threads zu diesem Thema lesen.
Tut mir leid für dieses lange Post, aber in den bisherigen Threads konnte ich noch keine Antworten auf meine Fragen finden:
Kann ich, wenn ich ursprünglich ja zugestimmt habe, das Geld überhaupt von meiner Bank zurück buchen lassen oder geht das nur mit der letzten "illegalen" Teilnahmegebühr nach meiner Kündigung?
Wie stehen meine Chancen die ersten 3 79€ zurückzubekommen? Ich nehme einmal an, daß ich die auf normalem Weg mit der Geld-zurück-Garantie nie sehen werde.
Ich komme aus Österreich und habe hier im Forum gelesen, daß ausländische Firmen mit mir gar keine Vertrag am Telephon abschließen können. Heißt das, daß ich aus dem Schneider bin und mir deswegen ohne weiteres von meiner Bank das gesamte Geld (auch das vom August) zurück überweisen lassen kann?
Ich werde am Montag sofort zu meiner Bank gehen und versuchen, das zu klären, bis dahin wäre ich aber über eine Antwort sehr froh, damit ich vielleicht doch noch das Wochenende genießen kann.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Dein Verhalten in dieser Sache lässt keine klare Linie erkennen und ist inkonsequent. Die "Kündigung" kann unter Umständen als Anerkenntnis eines bestehenden Vertrags interpretiert werden, was es dann riskant werden lässt, wenn man die bereits für die reguläre Laufzeit bezahlten Beiträge zurückzuholt. Sollte nach der Kündigungsbestätigung weiterhin abgebucht werden, liegt der Fall natürlich klar, und man kann das von seiner Bank einfach wieder zurückbuchen lassen. 
Österreicher dürfen im Ausland nicht Lotto spielen, dürfen aber natürlich ansonsten mit ausländischen Anbietern Verträge schließen.
Ansonsten hilft die Arbeiterkammer mit Rat und Tat.


----------



## Vollkoffer (6 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort.
Als ich damals gekündigt habe, habe ich auch noch gedacht, daß alles in Ordnung ist (ich habe nochdazu die Kündigung bestätigt bekommen). Erst heute habe ich bemerkt, daß da etwas faul ist, weil sie mir weiterhin die Monatsgebühr abgezogen haben (das 4. Mal und *nach* der Kündigung). Deswegen habe ich gegoogelt und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Nachdem ich jetzt die diversen Threads zu dem Thema hier gelesen habe, gehe ich einmal stark davon aus, daß die Geldvorteilsgarantie auch nur Schwindel war und ich die 240€ nie wieder sehe. Ich hätte mich aber ohne diese nie auf die Teilnahme eingelassen.
Ist die Teilnahme beim Lottoverbund Lotto spielen oder hat das einen anderen Namen, um dieses Gesetz zu umgehen? Wenn nicht, wäre doch der Vertrag unrechtmäßig zustande gekommen und somit könnte ich mir durch die Bank ohne größere Probleme das Geld zurückholen?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

"Geldvorteilsgarantie" bedeutet: wenn Du nichts gewinnst, kriegst Du Deinen Einsatz wieder zurück. Aber: Wenn Du 1 Ct gewinnst, hast Du ja was gewonnen und kriegst gar nichts zurück.

"Lottoverbund" ist im Prinzip weder Lotto noch irgendwas, sondern nur fremde Vermögensmehrung. Das ist eigentlich schon das ganze Sch...spiel dabei.

Glaubst Du im Ernst, Du kriegst da irgendeine Gegenleistung? Glaubst Du, da wird irgendwas gespielt? Dann glaubst du auch an den Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## Vollkoffer (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Geldvorteilsgarantie bedeutet: Falls ich in den ersten 3 Monaten nicht mindestens doppelt so viel gewonnen habe wie ich für diese 3 Monate gezahlt habe, erhalte ich den Teilnahmebeitrag zurückerstattet.
Nein, ich glaube nicht, daß da irgendetwas gespielt wird oder daß ich mein Geld zurückbekomme. Deswegen möchte ich ja wohl auch meine Bank beauftragen, das Geld zurückzuholen. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Kann ich rechtlich gesehen nur die 4. Teilnahmegebühr (die nach Ablaufen der Vertragsdauer abgezogen wurde) von der Bank zurücküberweisen lassen oder auch die davor? Begehe ich dann einen Vertragsbruch oder ist das irrelevant, weil der Lottoverbund zuvor den Vertragsbruch begangen hat indem er mir nicht die ersten 3 Teilnahmegebühren rücküberwiesen hat?


----------



## Wennfrid1234 (7 November 2009)

*Lottoverbund [ edit]*

Hallo an Alle
Leider bin ich ein Opfer vom Lottoverbund.com geworden. Mit einer Fangmail, ein Lottoeinsatz ohne Risiko, Geld zurück wird garantiert. habe ich mit dieser Gesellschaft eingelassen.. Plötzlich bin ich bei mehreren Gesellschaften angemeldet. Ich bitte Alle, nicht müde zu werden und unseriöse Fa. im Internet zu bewerten.


----------



## dvill (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Was liegt denn da in der Nachbarschaft? Richtig.

Site report for www.nachbarschaftspost.com
Site report for lottoverbund.com
Site report for lottoverbund.net

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...uer-nachbarschaftspost-telefongewinn-com.html


----------



## bernhard (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

AK - Kärnten - Unerwünschte Telefonwerbung


> Glückskomet, Goodluck AG, Eurowin, Munido Marketing GmbH, Globallotto, Lottoverbund, ProfiwinGmbH oder Premium Chance 100 – sie werben für Lotto-Tipp-Gemeinschaften und Eintragungsservices für Gewinnspiele. Ein Ärgernis, das vielen KonsumentInnen bekannt ist: Das Telefon klingelt. Sie heben ab und es meldet sich eine Lottotippgemeinschaft, um Ihnen eine unsinnige Mitgliedschaft aufzuschwatzen und luchst Ihnen bereits am Telefon Ihre Kontonummer zwecks regelmäßiger Abbuchung ab.


----------



## dvill (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Da gibt es ein ganzes Nest: Warnung vor Gewinnspieldiensten - Antispam e.V.

Alle in einen Sack stecken und mit einem Fäustel draufhauen. Trifft immer den Richtigen.


----------



## dvill (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Sieht irgendwie anders aus: http://www.ip69.de/


----------



## Antiscammer (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



Vollkoffer schrieb:


> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Kann ich rechtlich gesehen nur die 4. Teilnahmegebühr (die nach Ablaufen der Vertragsdauer abgezogen wurde) von der Bank zurücküberweisen lassen oder auch die davor? Begehe ich dann einen Vertragsbruch oder ist das irrelevant, weil der Lottoverbund zuvor den Vertragsbruch begangen hat indem er mir nicht die ersten 3 Teilnahmegebühren rücküberwiesen hat?



Lass Dich mal von der österreichischen Arbeiterkammer beraten.

Es ist vielleicht nicht ganz unmöglich, dass man damit durchkommt, wenn man einfach alles wieder zurückbucht. Besonders angesichts der intransparenten, illustren Gesellschafterverhältnisse dieser Gewinnbimmelbuden ist es ohnehin fraglich, ob da jemand ernsthaft klagen würde. Aber bitte beraten lassen.


----------



## KeinBetrugMehr (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo,

Mein Sohn hat sich auch drauf eingelassen ohne die Folgen zu wissen.
Naja kann man jetzt nicht ändern.

Es war es genau so wie die anderen im thread geschrieben,
nach paar Tagen ruft einer an und sagt wir haben Betrag über 474€
gewonnen, doch nichts passiert, seitdem zahle ich jeden Monat 79€, die ich natürlich zurück geholt habe, seitdem rufen die mich an, hab aber alles nicht angenommen, doch jetzt haben sie mich *angezeigt *:unzufrieden:

Da steht dass die Mandantin von denen denn Vertragbeginn am 5.6.09 festgelegt haben. Und weil ich immer die 79€ zurückgeholt habe, also 
``Wiederspruch´´ , dass ich die Pflicht habe, die Leistung der Mandantin, zur Zahlung nict nachgekommen bin. 
Die haben auch eine Aufzeichnung vom Gespräch.

Auf der Rückseite steht eine Rechnung von 132,52€ die ich bis zum 12.November bezahlen soll.

Nun weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll, muss ich jetzt den Betrag bezahlen, um nicht vor Gerich zu gehen oder wisst ihr was ch am besten machen soll ???

Bitte schreibt zurück


----------



## webwatcher (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



KeinBetrugMehr schrieb:


> doch jetzt haben sie mich angezeigt


Wie und bei wem? In welcher Form ist das zur Kenntnis gekommen?

PS: Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ist das keine Strafanzeige


----------



## KeinBetrugMehr (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Ich kenn mich nicht sehr aus, aber vielleicht bringt der Abschnitt vom Brief 
deine Anwort:

In der vorbezeichneten Angelgenheit zeige ich sie an, dass ich die rechtlichen Interssen von Global Factoring Inc. anwaltliche vertrete. 
Das Vorliegen einer Vollmacht wird anwaltlich versichert. Künftige
Korrespodenz bitte ich fortan ausschließlich am meine Kanzlei zu richten.

Vom Rechtsanwalt [ edit] 

Dann steht noch was mit gerichtlichen Verfahren.

Und denn rest habe ich schon reingeschrieben, also in Kurzfassung.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Das heißt  nur, dass  ein mehr  als berü... ähh  "bekannter"  Anwalt  mit der 
rechtlichen Vertretung   beauftragt worden ist. 

Mit einer Anzeige hat das nichts  zu tun. Anwälte haben keinerlei Sondervollmachten sondern
 dienen insbesondere hier nur zur Einschüchterung  unerfahrener Verbraucher. 
Ob das Mahngeblöke von denen  selbst oder von dem Anwalt kommt macht  keinen Unterschied 

Prozessiert hat der Laden m.W noch nie


----------



## Antiscammer (7 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Jegliche Panik ist unbegründet. Die haben keine Handhabe, den Anspruch gerichtlich durchzusetzen. Diese albernen Gesprächsmitschnitte beweisen in aller Regel gar nichts. Noch nie haben die Gewinnbimmler so einen Gesprächsmitschnitt einem deutschen Richter vorgelegt.

Lesestoff:
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Vollkoffer (8 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Lass Dich mal von der österreichischen Arbeiterkammer beraten.
> 
> Es ist vielleicht nicht ganz unmöglich, dass man damit durchkommt, wenn man einfach alles wieder zurückbucht. Besonders angesichts der intransparenten, illustren Gesellschafterverhältnisse dieser Gewinnbimmelbuden ist es ohnehin fraglich, ob da jemand ernsthaft klagen würde. Aber bitte beraten lassen.



Danke, werde ich machen.


----------



## sonja1979 (9 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

hy
ich bin auch drauf reingefallen,weiss auch nicht was mir da passiert ist.
habe heute einen brief vom rechtsanwalt bekommen Herr [ edit] und der teilte mir mit ich muss 131,95 euro zahlen. was habt ihr gemacht????kann man was dagegen tun???rufe heute auch den konsumentenschutz an. bitte um eure meinung!!!!!!bin in karenz kann mir sowas nicht leisten!!!
danke sonja:wall:


----------



## Niclas (9 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Was du schilderst ist eine Seite vorher bereits intensiv durchgekaut worden

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58456-vorsicht-vor-lottoverbund-com-10.html#post296432


----------



## sonja1979 (9 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



Niclas schrieb:


> Was du schilderst ist eine Seite vorher bereits intensiv durchgekaut worden
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58456-vorsicht-vor-lottoverbund-com-10.html#post296432


 
ja hab ich eh gelesen, aber haben wir ne chance????? können sie vor gericht??? usw.


----------



## wahlhesse (9 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Im Ernst, was sollte Dich ein deutscher Rechtsanwalt interessieren, wenn Du in Österreich sitzt?!Und was von dem Mahn- und Inkassogekläffe zu halten ist, steht recht klar in den vorherigen Beiträgen. Selbst in Deutschland muss niemand vor den Gesellen Angst haben. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



sonja1979 schrieb:


> können sie vor gericht??? usw.


Theoretisch ( in Deutschland ) schon. Praktisch haben die hundertmal mehr Angst davor als du


----------



## sonja1979 (9 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

dankeschön für die infos!!!!


----------



## sonja1979 (9 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

sache ist die angeblichen 470 gewonnenen euronen sind nicht da!!!
keine leistung keine bezahlung und punkt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
deutsche gesetze aber wir sind sind ja össis echt blöd 
ich bin der lebensgefährte und ich lasse es auf eine klage ankommen,hihihihihihihihihihihihi
freu mich!!!
betrug ist in deutschland vermutlich ein gutes geschäft in österreich gibts schmalz dafür auch für die deutschen nachbarn zu verstrehen schmalz= gefängnis oder strafanstalt für die hochdeutschen
und habe gelesen der anwalt der lottogesellschaft
ist berü...... heisst das berühmt???? berüchtigt???
 FÜR MICH EIN ANDERES WORT ER IST EIN [...]!!!!!!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## misterX (11 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo Sonja1979!!

Natürlich bin i auch auf die schei.. reingefallen! Hab heute den bief von dem komische rechtsanwalt fuzi bekommen, wonach ich die € 79,-- sowie irgendwelche spesen zahlen soll.

was macht ihr jetzt??? Ich hab mir gedacht, ich fordere mal das tonband an oder??? Damit ich wenigstens was in der hand habe. vl geh ich dann damit zum meinem rechtsanwalt und sage ihm, dass mir halt die € 474,-- versprochen wurden, ich jedoch nix bekommen hab.....

was meinst du?? oder soll ich gar nix machen??

echte [ edit]  da draußen in DE!! 

lg tom


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



misterX schrieb:


> was macht ihr jetzt???



Das beste, was man da machen kann:

erstmal Tee. 

Und dann mal in aller Gemütsruhe ein paar grundlegende Infos zu solchen telefonischen "Gewinnbimmelverträgen" lesen.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=19336
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki


----------



## sonja1979 (11 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

ja das ist ein schei.... da hast du recht, ich denke es ist verboten in Ö ein telefongespräch aufzuzeichnen.vor gericht gilt das null. an deiner stelle würde ich mal abwarten.ich machs auch so! wir können uns wenn wirklich was kommen würde, zusammen tun alle aus Österreich z.B. und dagegen was tun.wenn sie uns weiter drohen.mehrere sind besser als einer alleine.


----------



## dominik84 (12 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo!

Also der Tee war gut und beruhigend....

Meine Freundin hat das selbe Problem, die scheinen die Briefe an uns Österreicher ja gleichzeitig versendet zu haben.

Ich würde mich an einer Sammelklage beteiligen, die Sache ist nur das die Arbeiterkammer (Konsumentenschutz) sagt das ihr die Mittel für eine Sammelklage fehlen da pro Tag 3 neue dieser Firmen auftauchen. Wir sollen alle Ereignisse Chronologisch zusammenstellen und den ganzen Schriftverkehr kopieren und damit persönlich zum Konsumentenschutz Österreich kommen wo der Fall dann bearbeitet wird.

Das mit dem Telefonvertrag ist glaub ich so, dass sie das Gespräch anders zusammengeschnitten haben und einfach ein gesprochenes JA dort eingefügt haben wo es ihnen gepasst hat. 
Für einen Mitschnitt braucht man in Österreich das Einverständnis des Gegenübers - aber das können sie somit auch zusammengeschnitten haben.

:evil::evil::evil: ich bin echt sauer und würde gern dafür sorgen, dass diese wahrscheindlich illegalen Aktivitäten für immer unterbunden werden!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bernhard (12 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Taschendiebstahl ist so alt wie die Menschheit.

Es gibt immer Menschen, die zu sorglos sind, und andere, die das ausnutzen.

Solange Leute auf das Mahndrohgekläffe reagieren und "freiwillig" ihr schönes Geld an dubiose Gestalten überweisen, wird die Masche wohl weiter erfogreich sein.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Ich kenne mittlerweile mehrere solcher ähnlicher Gesprächsmitschnitte, konkrete Anhaltspunkte für Manipulationen sind da jedoch bisher nie aufgetaucht. Das wäre auch riskant für die Betreiber, weil man sowas mit technischen Gutachten feststellen kann.

Die Gespräche an sich, die ich kenne, beweisen aber allesamt trotz teilweise gesprochenem "Ja" überhaupt gar nichts. Oft wird auch der Mitschnitt nur "angekündigt", aber nicht ausdrücklich die Genehmigung eingeholt. Dann ist das nicht als Beweismittel zuzulassen. Weiter geht es mit Informationsmängeln, die das ganze sehr wackelig machen. Denn es fängt ja schon damit an, dass im Werbeanruf der Vertragspartner nie eindeutig genannt wird. Da wird immer nur der Phantasiename dieses Gewinnspielprojekts benannt. "Lottoverbund", "Millionenexpress", "Supertipp", "Direktgewinn24" und wie der Blödsinn noch so heißt, sind aber keine Firmennamen - die sind so nirgends eingetragen, die gibt es gar nicht. Luftnummern. Mit einer Luftnummer kann man aber schon keinen wirksamen Vertrag schließen.
Meistens gibt es dann noch weitere grobe Informationsmängel. 

Daher braucht man auch vor diesen albernen Mitschnitten keine Angst zu haben. Vor Gericht sind die völlig wertlos, und das wissen die Kasper selbst auch nur zu gut. Daher wurde bisher auch noch nie versucht, so einen Mitschnitt vor Gericht als Beweis zu bringen. Es gibt bei der Gewinnbimmelmafia auch erst gar keine Prozesse, auch keine Mahnbescheide. Ein paar Mahnbriefe, und dann ist Ruhe. Die Tankfüllungen für die Ferraris und die Orgien auf den Fincas werden von denjenigen bezahlt, die nicht auf ihre Konten aufpassen, und die sich von Mahnungen beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## dominik84 (12 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Wir haben unserer Bank gleich mitgeteilt das Einzüge dieser Firma zu blockieren sind - die Firma hat dann versucht 79 Euro abzubuchen jedoch ohne Erfolg. 

Kurz nach dem Abbuchungsversuch haben wir auch einen Brief laut dem wir (wie alle anderen hier) angeblich an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen und einen Vertrag eingegangen sind! Diesen Vertrag haben wir überigens mit eingeschriebenem Brief widerrufen!

Eine Mahnung haben wir nie erhalten, wir haben nur jetzt einen Brief vom Rechtsanwalt (überigends aus den Niederlanden) erhalten wo wir aufgefordert werden die 79 Euro und diverse Spesen zu zahlen da sonst angeblich rechtlich gegen uns vorgegangen wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Was? Ein Rechtsanwalt aus den Niederlanden besorgt jetzt das Inkasso für die Gewinnbimmelmafia? :-D

Die finden wohl in Deutschland niemanden mehr, der sich für das Inkasso bei solchen Geschäftspraktiken bereiterklärt.
Dieser Tulpenanwalt soll sich mal seine Hauptforderung und seine Spesen über den Lokus nageln. 
Vor Gericht geht der sowieso nie. Gab's bei den Gewinnbimmlern bisher noch nicht ein einziges mal.


----------



## dominik84 (13 November 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Ich muß mich leider korrigieren denn nur die Rücksende-Adresse ist eine Niederländische die Absenderadresse ist deutsch.

Wir bringen heute folgende Dokumente zum Konsumentenschutz:

- Chronologischer Ablauf mit exakter Ablaufbeschreibung des Telefonates ect.
- Kontoauszug des blockierten Abbuchungsversuchs
- Postbestätigung unseres eingeschribenen Wiederrufs
- Die 1. Rechnung welche wir bekommen haben
- Die Mahnung vom Anwalt

Werde berichten sobald ich etwas vom Konsumentenschutz höre - kann aber ein wenig dauern!

Ich kann nur jedem Österreicher hier raten das selbe zu tun! Bitte postet dann auch eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Schreiben von Rechtsanwalt M. B. Inkasso Forum 123recht.net


> Auch wäre ich davon überzeugt, daß die Telefonaufzeichnung ein Zusammenschnitt ist, und die mir versprochenen Unterlagen seien mir nie zugeschickt worden. Daraufhin schrieb er zurück, daß das Mahnverfahren abgeschlossen sei und seine Mandantin mir gegenüber keine Forderung mehr geltend macht.


So schnell geht das. Man ist selbst von der Durchsetzbarkeit des Anspruchs nicht überzeugt.


----------



## olli13 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



austrianger schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Auch ich bin auf diese [ edit]  reingefallen.
> ...


Hallo Austrianger, ich habe auch mit gemacht bei Pay4Lottoverbund und habe im September die Abbuchnug gesperrt, gleichzeit meine Kündigung per Mail gesandt. Gewinn habe ich bis heute keinen gemacht und die angekündigten  400,- EURO auch nicht erhalten dafür habe ich nun von einem Rechtsanwalt eine Nachforderung erhalten. Weißt Du schon was neues über diese [ edit]  ?  Wäre nett wenn Du mir schreibst.  MFG Olli 13


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Alles, was Du wissen musst, steht schon hier im Thread. Einfach mal ein paar Seiten lesen.

Oder das: Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki


----------



## bernddasbrot83 (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo :-p
  Auch ich habe so einen Anruf erhalten irgendwann in September Eine Frau am Telefon sie haben 474 Euro gewonnen ich war auch so blöd :wall: und habe meine Daten alle hergegeben dann habe ich auch noch zugestimmt das das Gespräch aufgezeichnet werden kann habe aber nach den Gespräch gesagt das ich keine Interesse habe sie sagte dann ich solle es probieren da ich nichts verlieren kann Ein zwei Wochen Später kommt schon ein Brief von Lottoferbund  ich habe sofort gekündigt Berr E-Mail habe aber nie was erhalten dann habe ich angerufen sofort durchgekommen Ich sage zu ihr das ich per Mail gekündigt habe sie fragt wann ich am 26.09.2009 sie sagt ich habe eine Kündigungszeit bis zum 25.09.2009 ich sagte zu ihr ich werde die 79 nicht bezahle und habe aufgelegt ein bar tage später Buchen die dann 79 Euro ab ich gleich zur Bank Geld zurückbuchenlassen Dann ist ca. 2,5 Monate nichts gewesen dann in der Post ein Mannschreiben von einen Anwalt [edit] Rechtsanwalt der will von mir 131Euro ich das ist super habe bereits alles von der Firma weggeworfen Der  Anwalt schreibt mir ich solle innerhalb von 8 Tagen das Geld Überweisen den  ich habe einen Vertrag abgeschlossen das wurde aufgezeichnet Berr Telefon da ich ja zugestimmt hatte ich habe gleich das Gespräch angefordert habe es auch bekommen dann habe ich es auf mein Handy Gespielt und bin zu meinen Anwalt Gefahren (zugeteilt durch Rechtschutz Arag) habe den alles geschildert so wie hir er gleich ein Gespräch diktiert und dann einen Brief an den Herrn[ edit]  Geschickt Ca. 1 Monat vergangen heute 14.12.2009 Kommt wider der gleiche Brief von [ edit]  das er immer noch keinen Geldeingang wahrgenommen hat mit anhang Ich gebe Ihnen hiermit letztmalig Gelegenheit, die Forderung außergerichtlich auszugleichen. Sollte ich jedoch nicht innerhalb der umseitig genannten Frist den Ausgleich der Offenen Forderung feststellen, bin ich gehalten, rechtliche Schritte zum Einzug der Forderung gegen Sie persönlich einzuleiten. Die Kosten, die dann auf sie zukommen könnten, möchte ich Ihnen gerne beispielhaft darlegen:                                                                       Kosten für das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren:                        64,00 Euro                                                          Kosten für ein streitiges Gerichtsverfahren:                     114,00 Euro                                                    Gesamtkosten:                                                                                  178,00 Euro                                                              Daraus ergäbe sich eine Gesamtsumme in Höhe von 310,47 Euro                                                      Vermeiden sie die unnötigen Mehrkosten und zahlen Sie jetzt 132,47 Euro                                            Ich habe auf den Brief gleich meinen Anwalt angerufen und habe in das geschildert das ich wider Post von Herrn [ edit] Erhalten habe er sagte gleich zu mir ich kann die ganze Sache vergessen er habe von [ edit]  ein Schreiben erhalten das er Unsere Kündigung annimmt und das er die …€ + MWST das mein Anwalt kostet nicht bezahlen Wirt  (wird wohl mein Rechtschutz Bezahlen)Ich warte nur noch auf das Kündigungsschreiben von meinen Anwalt das er an mich Weiterleiten soll dann Hofe ich das alles Erledigt ist und ich endlich Ruhe habe von Lottoverbund Ps: habe auch meine Handynummer geändert.:sun:

Modinfo: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Lies mal das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ess-com-internet-media-ltd-11.html#post299605

Da geht es zwar um den Millionenexpress, aber das ist alles ein und derselbe Trulli, insofern gelten die gleichen Grundsätze.

Eigentlich hätte der Anwalt B. aus Gießen seinen Mahnbrief nach dem Brief Deines Anwalts an ihn gar nicht mehr an Dich zustellen dürfen, sondern nur an Deinen Anwalt. Dein Anwalt hat für Dich die Vertretung übernommen, und daher ist es nach dem Anwaltsrecht untersagt, am vertretenden Anwalt vorbei Briefe an dessen Mandanten zuzustellen. Es ist nicht erlaubt, den vertretenden Anwalt zu umgehen. Hierüber sollte sich Dein Anwalt bei der Rechtsanwaltskammer über den Anwalt B. beschweren. Er sollte sich auch darüber beschweren, dass offenbar seine Einwendungen nicht beachtet werden, sondern dass in sturer Weise weitergemahnt wird, für eine ganz offensichtlich unbegründete Forderung, für einen Mandanten namens "Global Factoring Inc.", der noch nicht einmal mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift identifizierbar ist.

Die Anschrift

9 Pelican Drive
Road Town
Tortola VG1110
British Virgin Islands​
gehört zu den angebotenen Tarnanschriften eines Offshore-Firmengründers, welcher auf den Britischen Jungferninseln Tarnfirmen gründet. Es gibt in Tortola zehntausende dieser Briefkastenfirmen.

Die Anschrift

Lottoverbund
Postfach 332
Lietzenburger Straße 53
10719 Berlin
Deutschland​
gehört zu dem Postbriefkasten-Service des Dienstleisters "Mail Boxes Etc.", ist also ebenfalls keine ladungsfähige Anschrift, kein Firmensitz.

Der Anwalt sollte von der Anwaltskammer gefragt werden, wohin er denn die Post für seinen Mandanten zustellt.


----------



## bisou (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab heute zum 2ten mal einen Brief vom Rechtsanwalt [ edit]  aus Gießen erhalten.
Er fordert mich auf, die 79€ + Zusatzkosten sofort zu zahlen.
Ich hab gleich nach erhhalt des Briefes von Lottoverbund eine Mail geschrieben, die Sie auch beantwortet haben, dass ich von dem Vertrag zurück trete.
Irgendwie wird da alles ignoriert.

Was kann ich jetzt noch machen, damit ich nicht auf den Kosten sitzen bleibe?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## bernhard (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



bisou schrieb:


> Was kann ich jetzt noch machen


Im Forum lesen und nachdenken. Nichts schreiben, was nicht von Fachleuten explizit freigegeben wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



bisou schrieb:


> Was kann ich jetzt noch machen, damit ich nicht auf den Kosten sitzen bleibe?



Auf welchen Kosten? Du hast ja offenbar nix bezahlt. Also! :sun:
Alles, was Du sonst wissen musst, ergibt sich aus dem Thread hier.


----------



## bisou (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

hab schon angst, irgendwann die ganzen gerichtskosten und zusatzkosten was der hier angeführt hat, bezahlen zu müssen!!


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Auf den Tag, an dem der hessisch-schweizerische Millionentrulli gegen Dich vor Gericht zieht, kannst Du warten, bis der Osterhase schwanger wird.


----------



## bisou (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

echt? und das ohne Anwalt? Oder sollte ich lieber einen einschalten.. nur als Sicherheit?


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Du bist volljährig. Was Du "sollst" oder "musst", können wir Dir nicht sagen. Außerdem dürfen wir keine Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall erteilen, in dem Sinne von auf den Einzelfall bezogenen Handlungsanweisungen: "mach dies, schreib den Brief so und so".

Wir können nur allgemeine Infos geben, wie die Sache sich darstellt.
Und die stellt sich so dar, wie hier auf vielen Seite beschrieben: geklagt hat diese Firma vor Gericht noch niemals. Auch Mahnbescheide vom Gericht sind bisher hier unbekannt. Selbst, wenn: einem Mahnbescheid kann man widersprechen, und wenn die Klageschrift vom Gericht kommt, kann man immer noch einen Anwalt nehmen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber so wie der 6-er im Lotto (allenfalls).

Alles andere ist wurst und Mahnkasperletheater.


----------



## Wennfrid1234 (16 Januar 2010)

*Lottoverbund Abzocke*

Ich bin auch ein Opfer von Lottoverbund.
Auf dieser Seite gibt es viele Betroffene. Besteht den keine Möglichkeit, diese Bande zu stoppen ? Ich fühle mich sehr hilf-und machtlos.
Kann man irgendwas tun?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

So hilf- und machtlos bist Du gar nicht.

Wer sein Geld von der Bank zurückbuchen lässt und die üblichen Inkassodrohungen ignoriert, kann sein Geld behalten.

Daran hindern, die Methode bei anderen anzuwenden, kann man den Millionentrulli nach deutschem Recht jedoch nicht.
Diese Methode gehört zur gewohnheitsrechtlich garantierten Geldbeschaffung innovativer Unternehmer am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland, für die Demokratie, für die Freiheit, für die Gesellschaft, für die Arbeitsplätze. So wird es Dir Dein Bundestagsabgeordneter sicherlich sagen, wenn Du ihn danach fragst.

Wenn er nicht der Meinung wäre, würde er endlich dafür sorgen, dass den unverschämten Anwälten und Inkassobüros die Grundlage entzogen wird, indem ein Verhaltenskodex für den Forderungseinzug eingeführt würde. Aber das ist in Deutschland politisch nicht durchsetzbar. Anwälte und Inkassobüros haben gesetzlich garantierte Narrenfreiheit und können jederzeit Forderungen für Betrugsmodelle eintreiben, solange man ihnen die aktive Kenntnis dieses Betrugs nicht nachweisen kann (was sehr schwierig ist).


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

German MC Mobile Opens Call Centre in Pristina :: BalkanInsight.com


> "The company is also closely cooperating with the German language department of the University of Pristina on issues such as recruitment and training of potential employees."


Auch das noch.


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Nette Nachbarschaft: 85.131.223.0 - 85.131.223.255 Network Domain Names.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Es darf gewinngebimmelt werden, nun auch fäustledick aus Pristina, der Hauptstadt des Kosovo...:cry:


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Ist wohl auch ganz erfolgreich:

Google (Cache-Version aufrufen).


----------



## phoenix11 (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hallo zusammen.

ich hatte vor einem halben jahr auch mit dem lottoverbund zu tun. nach schreiben eines anwaltes und so, hab ich mehrmal diesen sogenannten vertrag angefordert und seit dem nicht mehr gehört.

nun folgendes, heute hat sich bei mir jemand der firma "eledor ag" gemeldet. am telefon wollte er mir weis machen das er meine mahnung bearbeitet. ich hätte mich angeblich für 12 monate angemeldet und nun eine offenen rechnung von 560 euro die mir am montag abgebucht werden.
nachdem ich ihm erklärt hab das ich keine mahnung bekommen hab hat er seinen chef gefragt und mir einen deal angeboten.
ich könnte nun drei monate für jeweils 49 euro spielen und wenn ich will ja dann kündigen. dann würden sie die mahnung und die 560euro ignorieren.

hat jemand damit schonmal erfahrung gehabt oder kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt machen soll?

bin soweit das ich schon mein telefon ausgeschaltet hab, weil es stendig geklingelt hat.... 

danke schonmal... phoenix 11


----------



## willi-wolli (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



> heute hat sich bei mir jemand der firma "eledor ag" gemeldet.


Warum legste net einfach auf,statt dich mit denen zu unterhalten ?


----------



## phoenix11 (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

und wenn die mir jetzt tatsächlich die 560euro abbuchen?
ich frag mich auch woher die meine daten inklusive kontonummer haben.


----------



## technofreak (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



phoenix11 schrieb:


> und wenn die mir jetzt tatsächlich die 560euro abbuchen?


Dann läßt man das eben zurückbuchen. Ungenehmigte Lastschriften können  nach 
den SEPA Richtlinien  bis   zu 13 Monate rückwirkend "zurückgepiffen" werden 

Angenehmer Nebeneffekt:  kostet den Verursacher  zwischen 10-15 € pro Lastschrift 
Allzu oft machen die das daher nicht...


----------



## phoenix11 (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

also werde ich jetzt mal das telefon ignorieren und die sache aussitzen?

da bin ich mal gespannt. hab echt die schnauze voll von sowas!!!


----------



## willi-wolli (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



> hab echt die schnauze voll von sowas


Net jedem " Hans und Franz " die Nummer geben,dann passiert sowas net


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Bei unaufgeforderten Anrufen Unbekannter ist immer mit Banditen zu rechnen.

Da wird gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen. Nichts ist wahr. Auflegen, sofort.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



phoenix11 schrieb:


> ich könnte nun drei monate für jeweils 49 euro spielen und wenn ich will ja dann kündigen. dann würden sie die mahnung und die 560euro ignorieren.



Ja, und im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt.

Dieses Gequatsche ist in keinem Fall ernstzunehmen und hat keinerlei irgendwie gearteten Stellenwert.



phoenix11 schrieb:


> hat jemand damit schonmal erfahrung gehabt oder kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt machen soll?



Tee oder Kaffee. 

Nein, im Ernst: bei diesen abstrusen Werbegesprächen kommen so oder so keine wirksamen bindenden Verträge zustande, schon allein aufgrund der groben Form- und Einigungsmängel.
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki

Man sollte in der Folge halt nur das Konto auf illegale Abbuchungen beobachten, und Abbuchungen dann ggf. einfach rabiat wieder rückbuchen lassen.

Irgendwelche Auftragsbestätigungen/Rechnungen/Drohungen/Mahnungen der Gewinnbimmler können wahlweise als Grillanzünder dienen oder die grüne Wertstofftonne füllen. Die haben keinerlei Rechtsansprüche, und das wissen die auch ganz genau.



phoenix11 schrieb:


> bin soweit das ich schon mein telefon ausgeschaltet hab, weil es stendig geklingelt hat....



Da gibt es viel bessere Abwehrmaßnahmen.

Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## dvill (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Hier jedenfalls haben die Behörden mal zugegriffen: Organisierte Kriminalität: Betrug in 250 000 Fällen mit Gratis-Gewinnspielen - Panorama - DerWesten


> Mit vorgetäuschten Gratis-Gewinnspielen soll eine deutschlandweit agierende Betrügerbande einen Millionenbetrag ergaunert haben. Bei einer Razzia in Berlin, Nordrhein-Westfalen und Bayern wurden am Mittwoch fünf Personen verhaftet, wie die Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft mitteilte. Gegen sie werde in rund 250 000 Fällen des gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Betruges ermittelt. 180 Beamte aus den drei Bundesländern waren im Einsatz. Sie durchsuchten 13 Wohnungen und Einfamilienhäuser, 12 Callcenter und andere Firmen sowie eine Rechtsanwaltskanzlei. Bei den Festgenommenen handelt es sich um Männer im Alter zwischen 25 und 69 Jahren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Niemand aus Hessen dabei? Seltsam! :unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Gewinnspielmafia: Postbank zahlt Gisela M. über 12.000 Euro zurück | weitere Verbraucherschutzthemen


> Auch die Berlinerin Gisela M. kann aufatmen. Über 12.000 Euro schreibt die  Deutsche Postbank AG nach Einschaltung der Kanzlei Richter Berlin ihrem Konto nun wieder gut.
> 
> Nach dubiosen Massenlastschriften von über 14.000 Euro,  die bis ins Jahr 2006 zurückreichten, hatte sie von ihrem kontoführenden Kreditinstitut, der Deutschen Postbank AG, nur einen winzigen Bruchteil freiwillig zurückbekommen. Ihr wurde stattdessen von Mitarbeitern der Deutschen Postbank AG in Gegenwart einer Zeugin das Märchen von der 6-Wochen-Frist aufgetischt und damit die Rückzahlung der unberechtigten Lastschriften größtenteils verweigert.


----------



## dvill (9 November 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*

Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg : Zweifelhafte Inkasso-Rechnungen nicht begleichen


> Zweifelhafte Inkasso-Rechnungen nicht begleichen
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Zahlung an Germania Inkasso
> 
> Bei der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg häufen sich derzeit Nachfragen zu Rechnungen der "Germania Inkasso Dezernat AG". Betroffene können sich durchweg nicht an ihre angebliche telefonische Anmeldung für das Gewinnspiel EuroWin erinnern, für die sie nun über 100 Euro zahlen sollen


----------



## technofreak (9 November 2010)

*AW: VORSICHT vor Lottoverbund.com!!*



> *Betroffene können sich durchweg nicht an ihre angebliche telefonische Anmeldung für das Gewinnspiel EuroWin erinnern,*


Offensichtlich frei erfundene Forderungen, aber selbst das wird deutsche Sta sicher nicht von
betrügerischen Absichten überzeugen können.


----------

